# "S/P" (status post) in ICD-9 Coding



## gaponte (Feb 5, 2009)

Regards, 

I am trying to figure out if we can code "S/P Hyperglicemia DM" as 250.80. I am doing an audit on a Hospital's Medical Record and they used that code for the "S/P". 

Is this correct? I think it is not but I want to do a double check since the ICD-9 Manual does not state anything about "S/P" coditions. Maybe it is considered "History".


----------

